# Sugar and low FODMAP



## HazelP (May 12, 2014)

I'm planning on starting on the low FODMAP diet asap. My main concern is sugar and milk. I usually have porridge in the morning made with milk and topped with apricots. The milk and apricots are a no-no. Is lactose free milk ok? What are the best non dairy milk (I can't stand soy milk!). Also is regular, bog standard sugar (from the baking aisle, granulated/caster etc) ok to have?

I generally have soups or sandwiches for lunch. Can anyone recommend a good low fodmap recipe for bread? Or tortilla. I'm getting very stuck for finding recipes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lactose free milk should be OK (dairy treated with lactase). I tend to like almond milk. Soy can be a problem as the sugars in soy are as problematic as the lactose in milk for a lot of people.

Regular granulated table sugar is usually OK because it is 1 part glucose to 1 part fructose. I would still limit the total amount in a day or at one sitting but small amounts usually are tolerated.

Corn tortillas should be OK especially if you make them yourself so can control any additives (some have guar gum in them and some of the gums aren't that good for low fodmap eaters), http://www.strandsofmylife.com/gluten-free-low-fodmap-bread/ is a low fodmap bread recipe that looks like it may be good.


----------

